# n00b Q - if i have a fermetned cider, can i add more juice to it and r



## wareemba (25/3/15)

hi, I have a 20L of apple juice which had 10g of safcider yeast added.

it bubbled and fermented out to around .999 in a weekish...

I transferred this to another fermenter and there it has sat for 6 days. (was going to bottle on the weekend)

my wife loved the cider & blood orange brew I did in January, so she said _"why cant you make a blood orange one from some of the cider you have there"_

hmmm, I thought? good question!

so can I put 4L of the fermented stuff into a 5L demijohn and add some blood orange juice and let it ferment out the new sugars again?


----------



## Airgead (25/3/15)

Yep. Sure can. There will be plenty of viable yeast left in solution.


----------



## Forever Wort (25/3/15)

Yes, that should work.


----------



## elcarter (25/3/15)

You could but may need some more yeast as it's been a while and might not have enough in suspension. Probably still ferment but might not be a nice clan one.

A better way would be to ferment your blood orange / new juice and blend it to taste with the fermented cider afterwards.

Or just make another batch 

Edit Airgead know smore about cider than I, looks liek it may be fine


----------



## Airgead (25/3/15)

Should be plenty in suspension. I think the OP said its only been in secondary for 6 days.


----------



## wareemba (25/3/15)

great thanks guys!

yeah, only 6 days sitting...

I might prepare the 16 litres for cider-only bottling (i.e. bulk prime into a new fermenter) it then add the blood orange juice to the 4 litres left in the current fermenter where there will be a slight cake at the bottom?


----------



## Airgead (25/3/15)

That would maximise the amount of yeast available. Be careful of oxygenating the cider when you add the juice though.


----------



## wareemba (25/3/15)

I will funnel the juice in via an immersed hose


----------



## stux (25/3/15)

Cider can drop quite clear quite quickly. If I were going to do this, I'd just swirl the fermenter to resuspend the yeast, then add the OJ


----------



## slcmorro (25/3/15)

elcarter said:


> You could but may need some more yeast as it's been a while and might not have enough in suspension. Probably still ferment but might not be a nice clan one.


Should be tonnes of yeast. No different than pitching onto a yeast cake...?


----------



## wareemba (26/3/15)

Stux said:


> Cider can drop quite clear quite quickly. If I were going to do this, I'd just swirl the fermenter to resuspend the yeast, then add the OJ


yeah, I will rack off the top 16 litres, then add the juice to the remaining 4 litres via a funnel and hose...


----------

